#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Setorial 5.8

## Rafa100

Bom dia Amigos! 
Feliz Ano Novo e muito sucesso pra todos nós! 
Estou com duvida na compra de painel setorial 5.8 e gostaria de saber de vcs quais são as melhores tendo em vista que vou instalar em uma Torre que está no alto de um morro e tenho clientes entre 1 e 4 km dela.
Desde já agradeço!

----------


## michelkalinoski

Basestation 17-90 está homologada com tudo em dia na Anatel, coloquei 4 destas na minha torre, estou com clientes a aproximadamente 4 km e está legal a conexão, sinal -68, ccq 90%, uso na torre RB 912 com nstreme ligado e nos clientes o SXT Dual 16 db.

----------


## gustavohp

Se interessar na 20-90 da ubiquiti tenho duas usadas a venda: 
https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=186177
Em morro geralmente uso algcom ou ubiquiti

----------

